# Higher Frequency of Thyroid Tumors in the Right Lobe



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Higher Frequency of Thyroid Tumors in the Right Lobe

http://www.springerlink.com/content/97t2765v779380r0/


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

This is interesting. My toxic nodule was in my right lobe.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> This is interesting. My toxic nodule was in my right lobe.
> 
> Renee


Hi, Renee! And THAT is ineresting also. How are you doing now? Keeping that TSH suppressed?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

It's so suppressed that my endo has reduced my Levoxyl. I don't have my labs in front of me, but I think it was 0.02.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> It's so suppressed that my endo has reduced my Levoxyl. I don't have my labs in front of me, but I think it was 0.02.


That is good; as long as FT4 and FT3 are in line and you don't feel symptomatic. We keep my TSH @ 0.03.


----------

